# Passenger train ads/photos from the good old days



## HighBall (Jul 2, 2016)

Streamliner Trains that Oozed the Elegance of Old World Travel

From the California Zephyr


----------



## Madzoo (Jul 2, 2016)

I love these pictures, though I'm not sure that Ex Lax on a train is the best idea.


----------



## HighBall (Jul 2, 2016)

Present day elegance


----------



## jphjaxfl (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures. It brings back memories of train travel in the 1950s and early 1960s.


----------



## HighBall (Jul 2, 2016)

Mods: It appears I should have posted this under General Rail Discussions.


----------



## railiner (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the link to the photo's....I have most of those brochure's deep in my 'archives', but it was good to see them again, here....


----------



## JayPea (Jul 2, 2016)

Madzoo said:


> I love these pictures, though I'm not sure that Ex Lax on a train is the best idea.


With the size of some of the meals in the diner these days, the Bromo Seltzer or the Alka Seltzer might be a good idea, though. :lol:


----------



## KmH (Jul 3, 2016)

When I ride the California Zephyr I take with me a hardcopy California Zephyr Vista-Dome View Route Guide from 1951, the year I was born.

I got it off of eBay a couple of years ago.

Of course back in 1951 they took the Feather River route instead of going through Reno and over Donner Pass.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 3, 2016)

Outstanding!,thanks for sharing!

I noticed an early version of photo shopping in the Zephyr Lounge pic which shows a San Francisco Cable Car in the "window". This reminds me of Amtraks Theater Car.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 3, 2016)

HighBall said:


>


If those prices are in dollars, it could be a menu of today.


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 3, 2016)

The Golden Age of passenger rail was a glorious time to travel by rail but the primary way to travel long distance was a big factor in influencing the degree of service. There were routes to thousands of cities, towns and competition for passengers between railroads was the driving factor in giving the customer better amenities. While most everyone here knows this its nice to look back to what once was. If rail travel continues to grow then some of the services and amenities offered back then may one day return but the routes like the Olympic Hiawatha are probably lost forever. In pictures and videos you can see the beautiful trip westward through the Bitteroot mountains in Idaho and beyond. It must have really been great to travel that way.


----------



## railiner (Jul 3, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Outstanding!,thanks for sharing!
> 
> I noticed an early version of photo shopping in the Zephyr Lounge pic which shows a San Francisco Cable Car in the "window". This reminds me of Amtraks Theater Car.


No photo-shopping....that is the actual wall mural, when the original car was rebuilt around 1960...the mural of the Zephyr route map was replaced, and the room was now called the 'San Francisco Cable Car Room". Besides the mural, there were two glass-enclosed models of the famous cable cars mounted on the walls.


----------



## HighBall (Jul 3, 2016)

dlagrua said:


> ...routes like the Olympic Hiawatha are probably lost forever.In pictures and videos you can see the beautiful trip westward through the Bitteroot mountains in Idaho and beyond. It must have really been great to travel that way.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 3, 2016)

MILKSHAKES


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 3, 2016)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> If those prices are in dollars, it could be a menu of today.


Well, multiply by 10, at least. Fortunately, we're not yet in an age where a small can of cocktail peanuts costs $35!


----------

